

CocoaConf Alt 2013 Canceled - mronge
http://cocoaconf.com/blog/alt-2013-canceled

======
mikec3k
AltWWDC is not the same as CocoaConf - <http://altwwdc.com/>

------
abimaelmartell
fuck apple

------
obviouslygreen
The thing I don't understand is how this somehow didn't come up until a month
before the event. I thought these things were planned way in advance... if
they're not, they should be; organizing something like this is a pretty
serious responsibility, and if you take that on, you should be a lot more
diligent and proactive in securing your space.

Of course, without more information on what actually happened, when, and what
kind of notice they could have realistically received, this might be a bit
harsh. If Apple just kind of swooped in and said "hey hotel, we're going to be
using you next month" and the contract required compliance... then it seems
like the hotel management has signed a very one-sided and unfortunate contract
with Apple (of whom I'm not a big fan but wouldn't blame for this).

Anyway, this is a shame. Hopefully next time they can get a reasonable
guarantee on their venue.

------
ghshephard
Title is somewhat misleading "CocoaConf Alt 2013 Canceled due to conflict with
Apple" (and different from what was posted), this isn't a direct conflict
between CocoaConf and Apple, it's a hotel conflict booking issue. [Edit - 3
minutes later, someone fixed it. :-)]

"All was well until we got an email from the Intercontinental San Francisco,
saying that they had determined that our event was in conflict with Apple and
that due to their contract with Apple, we couldn’t use the space."

This is very common for hotels hosting conventions - they will never host a
second convention that appears to be similar to the primary, and CocoaConf was
naive to believe otherwise.

With that said, Apple had an opportunity to win some decent karma by helping
out this overflow conference and waiving their contract rights with the Hotel
they are booked with. They clearly can't handle the primary volume themselves.

I guess, from a business perspective, they would rather not dilute their
conference, even if it means that several thousand people won't get an
opportunity to go one.

